# Question from an out of towner...



## GADuck (Apr 6, 2006)

I have been making an annual hunting trip to North Dakota for the past three seasons with my Dad brother-in-law and some family friends. In past years we have hunted in the Rugby area and our focus has been primarily on ducks since most members of our party are duck fanatics. My father and I are avid upland hunters as well and have been taking our young bird dogs each year in hopes of getting them into a good number of birds. The quail population in Georgia is extremely slim and it is hard to get our up and coming dogs in any wild birds these days. It seems that this area of the state is great for ducks but is low in its number of upland birds. I am looking into a new area for this year's trip where good populations of ducks and upland birds overlap in order to try in accommodate our divided interests. I would greatly appreciate any insight that you guys would be willing to provide. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Rugby area should have good sharptail numbers....especially up towards Rolette.Lots of CRP and tree belts.But they can get pretty wild by October.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep Ken is right you are in the right area already. You should have seen the geese that were there yesterday, people that have seen 80 spring migrations were impressed even.


----------

